# My Protean Terrariums have arrived



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

My new protean terrariums have arrived and I wanted to post some pics of the awesome packing job that Jason did. I recieved 34 terrariums on two pallets. The tanks are beautiful and everything is just like I imagined they be like. I'll be updating pics on my frogroom tread this weekend. I have already started building 4 tanks and should be up to 8-10 being built by Saturday.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'll post more once I resize them on my computer...currently I'm working on my wife's Mac and not liking it.


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

That's awesome! Must feel great to have them arrive intact like this. Going to be quite the set-up! I'm very jealous.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

George how fruit fly proof are they? 

Ed


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I'm not sure I haven't put the doors on yet. By Tuesday I'll have some of them setup completey and we'll see.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

When all is said and done I'll have (16) 30 G cubes, (15) 20 G cubes and (6) 40 gallon cubes setup from Jason...along with a few other tanks I have


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

YAY! Well done, George. You were lost in the wilderness, but can now see the promised land!! I couldn't be happier!

I'm also incredibly jealous. Richard.


----------



## JeremyHuff (Apr 22, 2008)

Good to see most of them arrive. Do they fit your racks?


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Ed - with a tiny little bit of work using architectural tape - they are fruit fly proof.

I'll be happy to send you the post that Todd Kelly sent me - I've made the small modifications with the tape on the doors, and they work well.

s


Ed said:


> George how fruit fly proof are they?
> 
> Ed


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Lucky guy! A close friend of mine just received something like 30 or 40, I forget just how many he said...Without a single door!!
Ed, to answer your question...my friend's are not very fruit fly proof!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

JeremyHuff said:


> Good to see most of them arrive. Do they fit your racks?


Yes they do. Its a tight squeeze but once they are in, there is some room to play with. They look great though. I'll post pics tomorow of the ones I built.


----------



## NathanB (Jan 21, 2008)

Thatsgoing to be a really slick frog room when you get them all set up


----------



## Zombie Frawg (Aug 31, 2010)

Woohoo! Glad you finally got them and in one piece to boot  Looking forward to seeing your frog room all set up.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Zombie Frawg said:


> Woohoo! Glad you finally got them and in one piece to boot  Looking forward to seeing your frog room all set up.


Soon, very soon. I have now acquired two more walls in the room that will be my frog room. So all but one rack will be in there. Given I have frogs in temp tanks, my new tanks will be getting built very quickly. I already have four started and plan on doing another 6 this weekend.


----------



## GBIII (Mar 20, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> Soon, very soon. I have now acquired two more walls in the room that will be my frog room. So all but one rack will be in there. Given I have frogs in temp tanks, my new tanks will be getting built very quickly. I already have four started and plan on doing another 6 this weekend.


Party at George's house coming soon..... the neighborhood will never be the same.lol.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

GBIII said:


> Party at George's house coming soon..... the neighborhood will never be the same.lol.


Once my in-laws find a new house I will post a thread about a meeting....until then we'll have to wait.

Good news is they are looking at two homes this weekend.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Once I added a piece of clear U-channel to one of the sliding doors, it became fruit fly proof. Took only 10 minutes to do. Also be careful about using GS, it did not take much to crack the bottom of one of my tanks.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

flapjax3000 said:


> Once I added a piece of clear U-channel to one of the sliding doors, it became fruit fly proof. Took only 10 minutes to do.


Thanks for the advice. I'm not to worried about the ff's, since I have an enclosed room for my collection but i'll probvably try the u-channel anyways. As of now, the room isn't enclosed yet, but the ff's don't seem to travel far. This is much different then when I lived in an apartment and we found them everywheres.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

I was more worried about some of my smaller frogs squeezing out between the two glass sliding doors, but this fix worked for fruit flies as well. I ordered the part that Shawn used in the vert tank build thread. Joiners Category | Channel Joiners, End Cap Joiner and Channel Joiner. | U.S. Plastic Corp.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

flapjax3000 said:


> I was more worried about some of my smaller frogs squeezing out between the two glass sliding doors, but this fix worked for fruit flies as well. I ordered the part that Shawn used in the vert tank build thread. Joiners Category | Channel Joiners, End Cap Joiner and Channel Joiner. | U.S. Plastic Corp.


I have a number of these tanks and would be VERY interested in more info on this. I hit the link but was unsure which profile you were happy with. I can't seem to find the thread you refer to either. I have a number of these tanks and the only downside is the colony of spiders that is feeding off the escapees is getting out of hand.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

flapjax3000 said:


> I was more worried about some of my smaller frogs squeezing out between the two glass sliding doors, but this fix worked for fruit flies as well. I ordered the part that Shawn used in the vert tank build thread. Joiners Category | Channel Joiners, End Cap Joiner and Channel Joiner. | U.S. Plastic Corp.


I know what you are talking about now. They are very inconspicous, but work great. I have them on another sliding glass door tank I got from glass cages.


----------



## flapjax3000 (Jul 4, 2009)

Boondoggle said:


> I have a number of these tanks and would be VERY interested in more info on this. I hit the link but was unsure which profile you were happy with. I can't seem to find the thread you refer to either. I have a number of these tanks and the only downside is the colony of spiders that is feeding off the escapees is getting out of hand.


Its the making a PDF vertical kit thread in the care sheets. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/27889-making-pdf-vertical-tank.html

I use the 1/16 inch clear U-channel. http://www.usplastic.com/catalog/item.aspx?itemid=24364&catid=610. It takes a little effort to squeeze it on but it fits all of the doors that I have from Protean. Also you have to cut it a little shorter because of how the doors fit into the sliding channel.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

flapjax3000 said:


> Its the making a PDF vertical kit thread in the care sheets. http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/27889-making-pdf-vertical-tank.html
> 
> I use the 1/16 inch clear U-channel. Clear 1/16in U Channel Joiner | U.S. Plastic Corp.. It takes a little effort to squeeze it on but it fits all of the doors that I have from Protean. Also you have to cut it a little shorter because of how the doors fit into the sliding channel.


Thank you SO much. I made silicone "wipers" for the doors, but they just don't seem to do the job. 

I wonder what a glass of red wine will taste like without a melanogaster floating in it?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

you will miss the extra protien from the fruit flies.


----------

